# Time Running out for GR in KY



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Saw this in a different area on this site so I thought I'd crosspost here for more exposure.



*Help! "Time is Limited" Golden!* 
Hi, I was looking through Petfinder for around my area and found this ad for a Golden whose time seems to be running out. He's only 9 months old and looks like such a sweetheart. I know there are a lot of people with contacts on here, so I was hoping someone could help this sweet boy, or at least buy him some more time! 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=11506369


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for letting us know.

Always email rescues when you see this!

I just emld. GRRAND and a Gold. Ret. Person in MO!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> Always email rescues when you see this!
> 
> I just emld. GRRAND and a Gold. Ret. Person in MO!!


Karen, this person works with a rescue...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marathon*

Marathon:

My apologies-I did not know you work with a rescue!!

anyway, I emld. Love a Golden and GRRAND for this baby!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Marathon:
> 
> My apologies-I did not know you work with a rescue!!
> 
> anyway, I emld. Love a Golden and GRRAND for this baby!


I can't even look. My heart is breaking and my head is spinning with all the need out there.


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

> I can't even look. My heart is breaking and my head is spinning with all the need out there.


I agree. We are sooo full with so many dogs still in boarding. If only we could get more foster homes...but then again, that's every rescues problem.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

He sure is a happy looking fella.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Is someone going to pull him?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

marathon1 said:


> I agree. We are sooo full with so many dogs still in boarding. If only we could get more foster homes...but then again, that's every rescues problem.


I still say someone needs to do a PSA about FOSTERING!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Does anyone know anyone that could do that?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Would Dirk's Fund in MO. get involved?
Blair also might go get him... she said she'd get the other one..
Hope she gets on here tonight.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

If someone can pull him and get him to the Ky /Il border we will take him... We are full ..but If I have to I will bring him here till we get an opening, as we are taking in 5 (8) month old girls from a breeder on Monday


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope someone can get this dog to you guys Mary!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

bumping this up...........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Will check my emails*

A girl who lives in KY, *friend of a friend, TOLD me to contact her if I ever needed help.

MARY: Her name is Roberta and here is her email: [email protected]
MARY I emld. Roberta and told her to email Dirk's fund if she can pull him and get him to you!!B]*


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I can go if you need me to.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> I can go if you need me to.


This sounds like one you should jump on. Get a confirmation from Maggie's Mom that she can still take the dog!! This would be wonderful!!! You are wonderful!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Kimm said:


> This sounds like one you should jump on. Get a confirmation from Maggie's Mom that she can still take the dog!! This would be wonderful!!! You are wonderful!!!


I just sent her a pm.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks, Blair, for stepping up and offereing to rescue dogs that are kind of in your area. It's so great of you to help out like this.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Madisonville is in the Bowling Green/Owensboro area of KY and is near Nashville if anyone is near there. There's just not really an easy way to get to Madisonville from where I'm at.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We will take him like I said , he just needs to be pulled and if someone could get him closer to IL for us


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

IT says Bear has been adopted!!!!! Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Woohoo - Bear was adopted!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That is absolutely fantastic news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KYguy and Blairelli*

*KYguy and Blairelli*

I think BOTH of you should be congratulated for your willingness to help.

Sure that the rescues will need you soon-be on standby!!!!!


----------

